# Locations in reading.....huh?



## Erich (Dec 26, 2008)

Hey all.

While reading on my new Kindle(!), I saw at the bottom bar, there was a thing that said Locations 612-20.  What does this mean?

Thanks
Erich


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

It's the Kindle's version of page numbers. The numbers always stay the same no matter what font size you have.


----------



## Erich (Dec 26, 2008)

Oh I gotcha. Thank you so much!

Does this correspond with real pages?  I doubt it, but....


Thanks again!


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Nope, they do not correspond with page numbers in the dead tree version of the books.


----------



## Erich (Dec 26, 2008)

Ok.  So I was following this last night reading, but I saw that it randomly jumped from 759 to like 805.  Does it not go all the way up to one hundred?

I'm just confused in general about the page numbers.  Thanks for your help.  Sorry for asking so many questions!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The location numbers correspond to where in the book file you are, and are independent of font size.  

Try this:

In a book (I recommend that you set a bookmark if you do this in the book you're reading, or try it in a new book), go to the beginning 

Select Menu, Go to the Beginning.

Make the font size the smallest setting using the aA key.

Select Menu, Go to Location....  and enter a number, say 500, then click Go.

note the text at the top of the screen.

Select Menu, Go to the Beginning.

Then, make the font size the largest setting using the aA key.

Select Menu, Go to Location....  and enter the same number, and then click Go.

The text at the top of the screen will be the same.  


Betsy


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

Also note that when it says something like "210-15", that means locations 210, 211, 212, 213, 214, and 215 are on that screen.  The theory is that a location corresponds to a certain number of characters, but includes formatting characters, which you cannot see, so you can't just count characters and figure out exact location.  Note the dots at the bottom of the screen - they turn darker when you read to that point, so that you can see your relative progress through the book.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Also note that when you click on the progess bar the book meter is divided into 10% increments and you can see how far along you are.


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2008)

Dori said:


> Also note that when you click on the progess bar the book meter is divided into 10% increments and you can see how far along you are.


That was cool but I got stuck there and lost my place! 

Note:No textiles were harmed in the experiment.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Vampy do you have a back button?  I mean on your kindle,  this has nothing to do with the belly button thread.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Dori said:


> Vampy do you have a back button? I mean on your kindle, this has nothing to do with the belly button thread.


ROFLOL, Dori!


----------

